# Werebears



## valiant12 (Oct 4, 2018)

Im not sure is if I shold post this in worldbulding or research.

I want to write a story abouth a  town whose population get infected with a magical virus which turns them into werebears at nigth. The problem is that I can't find lore for werebears from mythology/folklore. I will be realy grateful if somebody can tell my how werebears are called in difrent mythologies and where did the myth of human/bear hybrid creatures originate.
I have some ideas abouth the werebears/bear people in my story. For example the weather or/and the  seasons have so effect on them similar to fullmoon and werewolfs. Maybe they become very hungry and agresive in the fall similary to a bear eating a lot prepring for the long winter,


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 4, 2018)

I've got to admit I haven't heard of werebears as part of mythology/folklore in any significant way. That doesn't mean it's not there, but it probably isn't as common as werewolves. I'd say if you go with humans shifting into bear form, you've got pretty much a blank slate you can fill out in whichever way you want. 

One thing you can look up as a start for future research is therianthropy - the ability of humans to change into animals: Therianthropy - Wikipedia


----------



## Insolent Lad (Oct 4, 2018)

Some of the literature of berserkers might be useful, and all the legends of 'bear warriors' in Germanic/Norse myth.


----------

